# secondary nut



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

:1zhelp: I got my almond secondary spring in today, so I took the belt cover off. Got my primary off, then I tried to get my secondary nut off and it wont budge. First I tried my 2ft beaker bar no luck. So I crank up the air compressure, nothing! I dont understand, the primary nut came off easy. I know Im turning this the right way. Im not sure what to do. any suggestions?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Try a 4ft. breaker bar. hahahaJ/k It is a lock nut and is normally pretty tough to break loose.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah give it h3ll with a good impact that is what i do


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a pain in the arse.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I didnt want to break anything, I'll try again tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i had no problem with a 950 ft/lb impact.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The first time is a little tougher....


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Standard thread (lefty loosey righty tighty).Got mine apart with 500ft/lb impact no problem.Maybe a little BP blaster will help you out,that stuff is awsome. Good Luck


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep its standard thread. Opposite of the primary bolt. Not sure why yours is so tight? I've taken a few off different brutes and used a 250lb Impact wrench. It popped off easily every time.It should only be torqued at 69ftlb from the factory. 

Maybe try spraying some penetrating oil on it and letting it set over night.If all else fails you could use a little heat to help loosen it up but i don't recommend it. That would be my last resort.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

maybe he has just got the thread direction mixed up, hope that's all it is!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> Yep its standard thread. Opposite of the primary bolt. Not sure why yours is so tight? I've taken a few off different brutes and used a 250lb Impact wrench. It popped off easily every time.It should only be torqued at 69ftlb from the factory.
> 
> Maybe try spraying some penetrating oil on it and letting it set over night.If all else fails you could use a little heat to help loosen it up but i don't recommend it. That would be my last resort.


also can give the nut a few good taps with a hammer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was able to get mine off with a regular 1/2 drive ratchet.... ya'll are all PANSIES I tell you! PANSIES!!!  haha... j/k


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha seems like mine was easier then my buddies but both came off fairly easy just dont be too careful or there is alot of stuff on this brute you wont be changing lol but dont force it either lol but for the secondary you wont hurt nothing impact that thing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*remember, only the primary is reverse thread.*


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I know what way to turn the nut. It is stamped on the secondary what way to loosen it. Im about to go out and try again!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ranchermoe said:


> I know what way to turn the nut. It is stamped on the secondary what way to loosen it. Im about to go out and try again!


gee's they dont give a guy any credit do they ranchermoe...... It's ok brother... Put some arse into that thing and she'll losen up!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

so did it work


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine wasnt tight at all the first time i got mine off with a crescent wrench the first time cause i cant ever find tool,s when i need them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brock42 said:


> Mine wasnt tight at all the first time i got mine off with a crescent wrench the first time cause i cant ever find tool,s when i need them.


Thats what _I'm_ here for brother...  :rockn:


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Got it off! just had to put alittle weight on it. When it broke loose I thought I snapped it. It popped. Thanks for the help:rockn:


----------

